# "GGDR3" und "DDR3" ? Was ist der Unterschied ?



## Tom3004 (10. Juni 2009)

Hallo, 
ich will mir wie gesagt ein Notebook kaufen. 
Doch z.B. bei diesem MSI Notebooks MSI Megabook GX623-7343VHP
steht hinter der Grafikkarte "DDR3 Speicher" 

Z.B. 
Tests - HP Pavilion dv7-2005eg Intel Q9000 - Quadcore Multimedia-Riese auf notebookjournal.de 
Das Hp Book hat eine HD 4650 1Gb DDR3 und bringt 5000 3D Mark Punkte ! 

Das Deviltech Fire 9060 hat eine ATI HD 4650 mit 512mb GDDR3 und die bringts auf knappe 7000.
Wie kann das sein ?  
Vielleicht weiß PCGH Hardware ja die Antwort ? 
MfG, Tom


----------



## mich (10. Juni 2009)

Ich glaube, es ist bei beiden GDDR3 gemeint.
Der Unterschied Im Benchmark liegt an den andren Komponenten.


----------



## Tom3004 (10. Juni 2009)

Okay, Danke für deine Antwort ! 
Aber wäre DDR 3 nicht viel zu teuer ?


----------



## mich (10. Juni 2009)

ja aber das GDDR3 hat nichts mit DDR3 zu tun. der neuste Grafikspeicher ist soweit ich weiß GDDR5.


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (10. Juni 2009)

hi,

es gibt einen unterschied zwischen gddr3 und ddr3, musst du mal bei wikipedia schauen. ich mein ich hatte es da schonmal gesehen,

Double Data Rate ? Wikipedia

mfg


----------



## mich (10. Juni 2009)

ja aber auf der GraKa ist kein DDR3 Speicher verbaut.
Dass DDR3 was andres ist, ist klar


----------



## Herbboy (10. Juni 2009)

wenn bezogen auf die graka dabei steht "DDR3", dann is das das gleiche wie "GDDR3", das wird halt je nach dem mal so, mal so hingeschrieben. das is alles. und wenn die karte GDDR3 hat, muss das Nbook selbst nicht unbedingt auch DDR3 haben.


----------



## the_real_Kazoo (14. September 2009)

Ich glaube so einfach ist das nicht. denn so weit ich weiß arbeitet GDDR3-RAM so wie DDR2-SDRAM...


----------



## Arctosa (14. September 2009)

DDR3 ist mit einem 16-bit anstatt GDDR3 mit einem 32-bit Bus bestückt


> ja aber das GDDR3 hat nichts mit DDR3 zu tun. der neuste Grafikspeicher ist soweit ich weiß GDDR5.


Stimmt glaub ich nicht ganz, ich meine in einer vergangenen PCGH gelesen zu haben, dass GDDR5 eine Abwandlung von DDR3 ist 
und reines Marketing ist. oder hab ich mich da verlesen?


----------



## Herbboy (14. September 2009)

also, weiß ich seit juni zumindest weiß ist, dass es in der tat DDR3 und GDDR3 bei grafikkarten gibt. GDDR3 is nen tick besser, aber so was sollte nur kaufentscheident sein, wenn zwei modelle ansonsten identisch sind. 

aber selbst dann erlebt man in letzter zeit auch mal, dass zwei technisch scheinbar identische notebooks bei benchmarks dann doch 20% auseinander sind... ^^


----------

